# Star Trek: Picard - anyone watching? You like the music?



## I like music (Jan 31, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised by the main/title theme. Certainly starts strong, and I feel like it kept the Trek feel quite well. Some parts of the score itself were somewhat forgettable (the ostinati, I had no love for).



Spoiler: Minor spoiler



Favourite moment so far, was in Episode 2, when you see Picard step through the teleporter, and looking up at the Starfleet building. Can't go wrong with that musical reference/usage



That was a nice inclusion.

Anyone watching? What do you think?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jan 31, 2020)

I like it so far. Was hoping to watch a complete season instead of weekly episode releases. I'm impatient. I'm really happy that they have all the German dubbing actors from the old movies/series.

There are quite some easter eggs hidden in both episodes, but I'm actually a bigger Star Wars fan and know more things about this. I never really watched the TV series (it's on my Netflix list), but I love the movies.

Yes, your favourite moment is also one of mine. I also liked the musical reference when Picard entered his vault/archive in the first episode.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 31, 2020)

I like music said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by the main/title theme. Certainly starts strong, and I feel like it kept the Trek feel quite well. Some parts of the score itself were somewhat forgettable (the ostinati, I had no love for).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the soundtrack fits perfectly with the character Picard.
Jeff Russo has a fine knack for creating something new and at the same time intelligently incorporating the basic theme (eg ST Discovery).
I think I heard an approach of The Inner Light at some point, but I have to verify that again.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2020)

I like the theme a lot. I'll be curious if they can use it as a heroic motif at some point. Nice emotion in the theme. Picard looks amazing, the sets and costumes, et al. Hit's all the right notes for me.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I think the soundtrack fits perfectly with the character Picard.
> Jeff Russo has a fine knack for creating something new and at the same time intelligently incorporating the basic theme (eg ST Discovery).
> I think I heard an approach of The Inner Light at some point, but I have to verify that again.


You did. Jeff referenced it for a particular nod to the past Picard. The Picard Theme


----------



## CT (Jan 31, 2020)

I'd love to watch it, but I don't have the stupid CBS subscription required.


----------



## edhamilton (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff's score is the primary reason Picard FEELS different than the previous series.
Melancholy. Slower pace and lower energy appropriate to Picard entering the final chapter of his life.
Kinda remarkable how well he sets the tone for the show.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2020)

miket said:


> I'd love to watch it, but I don't have the stupid CBS subscription required.


Right now you can watch the Premiere free for a limited time on You Tube... Picard Premiere Limited Free


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Right now you can watch the Premiere free for a limited time on You Tube... Picard Premiere Limited Free


Video unavailable
This video is not available.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 31, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Video unavailable
> This video is not available.


Actually, easy fix involving the letters V, P and N.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Video unavailable
> This video is not available.


It is where I am. I watched it last night and again today. I'm in the US though.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> It is where I am. I watched it last night and again today. I'm in the US though.


Thought so. UK here.


----------

